# There are NO fish in Strawberry



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

My bride and I went to Strawberry today to try for some kokanee. The day started off bad when I slept in until 6:00 AM. Granted, we are in Park City this week, but by the time we got lunch made, stopped for breakfast at the Hub in Heber, picked up the boat in Daniels, and got to the Soldier Creek launch, it was past 8:30 AM. So much for an early start. I'm not EVEN going to go into the fiasco of getting the boat launched and away.

We finally got started trolling about 10:00 AM. We hit all the likely spots on the Soldier Creek side and up into the narrows at least a mile. I put two lines down at 30 feet with every thing I could think of for 6 hours. I also put a long line out on the surface with at least a dozen different combinations. We got exactly zero hits in 6 hours. We marked a few fish between 20 and 30 feet, but never had a taker. My very first skunk day of the season.

There's always tomorrow.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh NO!!!

I don't remember coming in contact with you, but I think I passed it your way!

Sorry to hear that. The dog days of summer are here, for sure.

I'll still take that over the freezing cold though.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Boy.....this sounds familiar.... :roll: 

Sounds like my fishing trip there about two weeks ago...the only delight I had was when my daughter in law squealed. That means she either fell in the drink or has caught a fish. She claimed she was trolling in about 8' of water, with a rapala, and caught the biggest fish of her life. When she went to take a pic. with her phone, the fish jumped and hit the phone, knocking everything in the water, fish and all. 

So much for that report !! _(O)_


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thats too bad, man. we fished there a week ago, and it was pretty slow for us as well. we trolled for a couple hours, and then bait fished and threw pointers for about 4 hours. we caught 8 fish, two under the slot, but nothing else bigger. a couple more weeks and is ought to pick up. hang in there


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

we were there saturday from 6:00 am to about 2:30 pm when the wind started to blow netted over 50+ fish between three of us,four were over 5 pounds took two 3 pound rainbows home for dinner, the downriggers were down to 50ft we found they were deep had the trollers (lead core) out 5 colors also.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

hey elkbuddy, you were catching rainbows trolling??


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I was also there Monday, but I launched my little bucket at the ladders. Marked tons of fish 500 yds south X southeast of Sage Hen Knoll at 25 feet deep. No kokanee, but I picked up two cuts over the slot.

Typical Strawberry, consistently inconsistent. :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the heading of your report! It sure does seem if you don't get out early the trip can get away from you quickly. Strawberry is funny that way where one guy can slay them and one guy gets skunked.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry that you didn't get anything, Bob.
You may have needed to fish deeper than 30' as the Kokanee will go deeper as the water gets warmer.
We fished the SC side last week and found Kokes in water that was over 100' deep. They were hanging out at about 35' or a little deeper.
A Pink UV Squid behind a RMT Dodger was the only thing that was consistant for us.
We added Pro Cure Carp Spit, which made a big difference for us.
We never caught fish in the Narrows, but we did in the openings and bays .
I don't think that Kokanee hang out in the currents, so that may be why we didn't catch any in the Narrows.
Better luck next trip,
Grandpa D.


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

I agree there are no fish in that lake. Although I did much better on my last trip than all the previous ones. I caught one cut.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

nkunz said:


> I agree there are no fish in that lake. Although I did much better on my last trip than all the previous ones. I caught one cut.


I hope that you let it go.
It may have been the last one in there!!!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I used to fish at strawberry all the time before they poisoned it and built the campgrounds and banned camping on the shoreline and it was good then.I have only fished it once since that time over in the mud creek area and got the skunk.I won't waste my time or money to go to that yuppie lake ever again.If going to go that far to fish I go on the other side of the mountain to current creek.


----------



## troutfisher2 (Sep 11, 2007)

Not completely true. I may have caught the only rainbow in there. Bank fishing at chicken creek west, worm, not paying attention to the line and BAM! 19 1/5 in rainbow. Didn't think that they got that big by the shore. No pic, left the camera at home. That was the only one caught between me and the hubby. Did catch quite a few dads though. The rainbow beat my previous record of 17 in at DC. All in all had a great time, may go back again this Sat.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention this; the water around the launch ramp was absolutely crawling with dozens of crawdads and every one of them was eating size. I caught one by hand just to see if I could. What a feast those critters would make. I'm drooling now just thinking about how good that would be. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

hey deadicated1
we do catch rainbows trolling we caught around 9 most were in the 1, 1 1/2 pound range we were looking for the kokes ,would find schools on the sonar but they must not be kokes but the cutts and bows were bitting ,


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

elkbudy said:


> we were there saturday from 6:00 am to about 2:30 pm when the wind started to blow netted over 50+ fish between three of us,*four were over 5 pounds* took two 3 pound rainbows home for dinner, the downriggers were down to 50ft we found they were deep had the trollers (lead core) out 5 colors also.


Prove it!!!!! ha ha No but seriously, did you not have a camera?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I used to fish at strawberry all the time before they poisoned it and built the campgrounds and *banned camping on the shoreline* and it was good then.I have only fished it once since that time over in the mud creek area and got the skunk.I won't waste my time or money to go to that yuppie lake ever again.If going to go that far to fish I go on the other side of the mountain to current creek.


Are you sure that they banned camping on the shoreline? As far as I know, the shoreline is open game. Staying all night next to the water on the SC side by the dam, I was never messed with.

Is this something new?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

When they built the marina and the fancy campgrounds that charge an arm and a leg to use,it ended the shoreline camping.It may not be an exclusive rule but they will ticket you for taking any vehicle off the developed road.I got a ticket for hand pushing my aluminum boat trailer down to the water.The guy said the boat had a motor and that made it a motorized vehicle if I wanted to launch I had to pay.Back in the 80's we used to just find an empty stretch of shoreline and set up camp.You can't do that anymore because of the fancy yuppie campground.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> When they built the marina and the fancy campgrounds that charge an arm and a leg to use,it ended the shoreline camping.*It may not be an exclusive rule but they will ticket you for taking any vehicle off the developed road.*I got a ticket for hand pushing my aluminum boat trailer down to the water.The guy said the boat had a motor and that made it a motorized vehicle if I wanted to launch I had to pay.*Back in the 80's we used to just find an empty stretch of shoreline and set up camp.You can't do that anymore because of the fancy yuppie campground.*



First of all I have heard nothing that would lead me to believe shoreling camping is illegal. People do it all the time with no problems!

Of course you will receive a ticket for taking a vehilce off the developed road, that has nothing to do with camping, that is a totally different issue! Where is your proof to back up the no camping statement, or are you just spouting off about something you don't happen to know anything about! If you have facts I would love to know because it goes against everything that I have learned about up at Strawberry.

It takes a lot of work and time to figure out Strawberry, and knowing where and what to fish with only comes with hours spent trying to figure it out and or help from people that know whom have already figured it out!


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I think Strawberry sucks too. I think you all should find somewhere else to fish. As for me...well... I live in Heber and it's so close and all...I may still throw a line in once in awhile.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Please look at your posts before entering them.
Things are becomming a little too heated about the camping issue.
Opinions are welcome but don't use offensive language or name calling in your posts.
If someone can find information about camping outside the pay areas, please post it for us.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

Well this post took a little wind form my sails as I planned on hitting it this weekend. Camping down at Renegade. I have never launched from there . . . in fact never had my boat on the berry. Is it any good over there? 

So the good news is I plan on catching crayfish until the wife and nieces/nephews are sick of it and have a huge crawdad boil that night (200+ I hope) . See if we can make a small dent in the populations and fill my bell at the same time.

About the fishing. I have never used a downrigger. Any help on how to do it for an entry level troller. I have a 14 ft' tan aluminum mirror craft with a 25 hp Merc. I could trade some gear if anyone has one in the shed gathering dust, then send me a pm!

thanks.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Back to the OP, i was a firm believer that there are no fish i the berry but have since found that not to be true... :lol: there are no above slot fish...


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Well I certainly didn't mean to hurt anybodies feelers I was just expressing my opinion based on my personal experience.Anybody that was offended please accept my sincere apologies.I will keep my opinions to myself in the future.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Only place I see camping on shore is in the Narrows and it is boaters doing this . If I remember right the day use areas all have signs saying no overnight camping . I usually camp at the camp grounds and always let the camp host know I will be on the water all day so watch for intruders . I never thought the camping fees are that bad .


----------



## wizbang (Feb 14, 2008)

Down riggers work great! You put the lure down to the depth you want (where the fish show on the finder) and hope you have the right luhr for that day!!

Strawberry's been really good to us and a little disappointing this year. We will see what tomorrow has in store. I have a group of people and my buddies taking his boat also. Hope fully we find the fish quickly. I think deep is where their at? We shall see.


----------

